# [SOLVED] Transfer into Old Tower...



## chaz69allen1 (Jan 4, 2009)

Is it as easy as i think it is. Transferring everything in my now PC, to my old larger Gateway tower. I would like to take it to a metal shop and cut some stuff out.


----------



## WereBo (Apr 5, 2008)

*Re: Transfer into Old Tower...*

In a word of 3 letters, that starts with a 'Y'...... :grin:

Some points to note - 
1} take not of which connectors are which, for the front-panel connectors, Power, Reset, HDD lights, any USB sockets etc. 
2} Will the case accept the mobo's 'form' ATX or microATX.


----------



## chaz69allen1 (Jan 4, 2009)

*Re: Transfer into Old Tower...*

I would assume it would fit since most boards come with general design in order to fit square shape, right?


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

*Re: Transfer into Old Tower...*

Many OEM cases are specifically designed for the board the manufacturer uses . . and many use connectors that are not well marked as to where they go on the board as well as specific rear plates that may not match standard ones.


----------



## chaz69allen1 (Jan 4, 2009)

*Re: Transfer into Old Tower...*

I was afraid of that, Crap, tryin to use the old tower which is better for more room/air. I guess i can try it later this week and see


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

*Re: Transfer into Old Tower...*

You may luck out,. . can you tell where the front panel connectors go?


----------



## chaz69allen1 (Jan 4, 2009)

*Re: Transfer into Old Tower...*

Yep, but now the question remains will the board mount properly. Or be held in by two or three bolts. lol


----------



## chaz69allen1 (Jan 4, 2009)

*Re: Transfer into Old Tower...*

Also, is there anyway to set up TSF, in an IM way to as opposed to keeping the page open? 
Dont know if thats possible, but it would be nice.


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

*Re: Transfer into Old Tower...*



chaz69allen1 said:


> Yep, but now the question remains will the board mount properly. Or be held in by two or three bolts. lol


Only way to answer that is to try the new board in the case . .


----------

